# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Cooking question...will this work?

## Kristine

I love curry goat however no goat at the moment.  I have a boneless pork shoulder along with my recipe for curry goat.  Do you think the pork will work in place of the goat?  I could also jerk the pork but really have a taste for some Jamaican curry. Thanks!

----------


## CrazyTracy

Lamb would be a better substitute for goat, not sure how curried pork would be?!

----------


## ackee

what about some curried chicken??
try a piece of the pork and tel us how it tastes. I would curry a piece and jerk the other piece ...

----------


## Ras Walleye

Curried pork works just fine. Donna does pork, goat, chicken, and her curried beef is the stuff of legend. Go for it.

----------


## Angel

Yes go for it. If you have a recipe you like for curry use it or look online for one. Hope it turns out good.

----------

